# how fast do they grow?



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

I have some baby CDTs and I was just wondering how fast they grow.[/font]


Hello?


----------



## ascott (Nov 7, 2012)

They are not a rapid growing species...however, there are rarely a set pace of growth...as each individual tort and its conditions are different...


----------



## christopherf (Nov 9, 2012)

ascott said:


> They are not a rapid growing species...however, there are rarely a set pace of growth...as each individual tort and its conditions are different...



Thank you. They are right now about 55mm by 45mm and they are 6 weeks old.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2012)

There are a lot of variables that will determine this. Temps, diet, hydration, humidity, comfort level, etc...

They really benefit from a humid hide in their indoor enclosure and some underground shelters in their outdoor habitats.


----------

